# Suicide Warning Signs



## David Baxter PhD

Recognizing the Signs of Suicide

Suicide can be prevented. In most cases, there are warning signs that someone is contemplating a suicide attempt. The most effective way to prevent suicide is to recognize the warning signs, take them seriously and know how to respond to them. 

The warning signs are: 

Talking about suicide (killing one's self) 
Always talking or thinking about death 
Making comments about being hopeless, helpless, or worthless 
Saying things like "It would be better if I wasn't here" or "I want out" 
Depression (deep sadness, loss of interest, trouble sleeping and eating) that gets worse 
A sudden, unexpected switch from being very sad to being very calm or appearing to be happy 
Having a "death wish," tempting fate by taking risks that could lead to death, like driving fast or through red lights 
Losing interest in things one used to care about 
Visiting or calling people to say goodbye 
Putting affairs in order, tying up lose ends, changing a will

Be especially concerned if a person is exhibiting any of these warning signs and has attempted suicide in the past. According to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention, between 20-50% of people who commit suicide have had a previous attempt. 

*What to do:* 
First, if someone you know appears to be depressed and is contemplating suicide, take them seriously. Listen to what he or she is saying. Take the initiative to ask him or her what they are planning, but don't attempt to argue them out of committing suicide. Rather, let the person know that you care and understand and are listening. Avoid statements like: "You have so much to live for." 

Then seek help. Encourage the person to seek the help of a mental health professional. Because the person probably doesn't think they can be helped, you'll probably have to be persistent by going with him. 

If your loved one appears to be in danger of committing suicide imminently, do not leave him or her alone; remove any weapons or drugs that may be used. Accompany him or her to the nearest emergency room. 

During treatment, support your friend. Help them to remember to take antidepressant medications and to continue any other therapy prescribed.


----------



## Retired

*Re: Suicide warning signs*

Seek help as soon as possible by contacting a mental health professional or by calling the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline at *1-800-273-TALK* if you or someone you know exhibits any of the following signs:

Threatening to hurt or kill oneself or talking about wanting to hurt or kill oneself 

Looking for ways to kill oneself by seeking access to firearms, pills, or other means 

Talking or writing about death, dying, or suicide when these actions are out of the ordinary for the person 

Feeling hopeless 

Feeling rage or uncontrolled anger or seeking revenge 

Acting reckless or engaging in risky activities - seemingly without thinking 

Feeling trapped-like there's no way out 

Increasing alcohol or drug use 

Withdrawing from friends, family, and society 

Feeling anxious, agitated, or unable to sleep or sleeping all the time 

Experiencing dramatic mood changes 

Seeing no reason for living or having no sense of purpose in life
These warning signs of suicide, including the contact info for the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline can be printed as a wallet info card using the attached copy.Also the attachment  JAMA.pdf might also be a helpful resource.

Source


----------



## getxtina

Signs are very transparent. I don't understand the part about missing some of them. I lost a really good friend to suicide. It was bad because none of us knew anything. At all.


----------



## Retired

Sorry to hear about your your friend's suicide. 



> I don't understand the part about missing some of them



Many people seem to close their eyes and ears to the warning signs of suicide, or just do not recognize these are signs of a person in crisis.  Even worse, even when friends and family of a person in crisis may realize something is wrong, may feel uncomfortable or not know how to bring up the subject of suicide.  

You are quite right that the signs can be obvious, but are sometimes missed or ignored.

Are _you_ OK, getxtina,  following that tragic event?


----------



## Dragonfly

getxtina said:


> I don't understand the part about missing some of them. I lost a really good friend to suicide.


getxtina,  I am sorry that you are going through this.  I hope you are taking care of yourself.  In my opinion, Steve is right - sometimes it is hard to see or hear warning signs.    But it is also true that only people who are ambivalent about comitting suicide will send out the warning signs.  That is, if someone has absolutely for sure, no changing their minds .... decided that they are going to end their life, there may not be any signals given to those around the person.  If your friend didn't send any signals to you (or you imply others as well), it may be because she / he was absolutely determined that this was going to be their course of action.  We are all (only) humans - we can only help when there is ambivalence - enough that signals are sent out.


----------



## forgetmenot

Hi  i do hope you have got some support for you okay   I know it is very hard to accept to understand  all the emotions you must be feeling    I hope you can talk to us here okay  Let us know how you are doing  
I too lost a family member to suicide so i know the guilt and pain     I do hope you reach out okay   just know  you are not at fault for anything okay    Please let us know how you are doing hugs


----------



## Always Changing

ambivalence - definition of ambivalence by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## suewatters1

A co worker's wife died this past weekend and people at work are saying it was an overdose.  I know all the time I think doing something like this I think of how much it would hurt my family and I tell myself I can't do that to them.


----------



## insideiamdying

I see it... I understand it... Why doesn't anyone else see it...

Tariki...


----------



## rdw

Maybe you need to tell them... maybe they are afraid to ask.


----------



## insideiamdying

I once wrote this... and many years later it still holds true... I am not sure what to do... Maybe just turn myself in...

sick of crying...
tired of trying...
yeah... I'm smiling...
but inside I am dying...

Why...

Why doesn't anyone hear my "sounds of silence"
Why do my pleas for help go "unheeded"
Why are the signs and signals "ignored"
Why do I feel I must do something "extreme"
Why must I continue this so-called "journey of Life"

...because you say so?
...because its illegal?
...because you feel it will get better?
...because you feel things will change?
...because it will hurt others? (why the f*ck should I care)
...because I will be missed? (not likely... not for long...)

TRUTH is... as I see it...
you want me to do these things...
SO THAT YOU CAN FEEL BETTER...

Its really not about me...
Its about you...
YOUR BELIEFS... YOUR DESIRES... YOUR CONCERNS...

I am a victim of a society that controls and contradicts a persons right of choice...
BECAUSE... society and you... can't handle this decision...

END...

oh... I'm not going to kill myself... I already am dead...


----------



## forgetmenot

People cannot read minds hun they are too busy with life themselves perhaps   You need to advocate for yourself hun speak up let people know just how sad you are.  I do know this is hard to do but in order to get help sometime we need to initiate that help   hugs to you


----------



## Retired

insideiamdying said:
			
		

> I already am dead...





			
				forgetmenot said:
			
		

> People cannot read minds ...... You need to advocate for yourself



Exactly right, no one can read your mind.  You need to contact your doctor or therapist and report how you are feeling.  If you feel in danger of suicide, you need to call a relative, friend or your doctor immediately or get yourself to the ER of the local hospital.

If you are feeling hopeless and in despair, and none of your local support network is available, telephone the local crisis line and speak to a volunteer.  They know where to point you in your community.

If you feel yourself in imminent danger, call 911.

Of course stay away from alcohol or street drugs when you feel like this, because these will only confuse your distorted thinking, and thoughts of suicide, death, hopelessness are the product of distorted thinking.

Are you being treated for depression at this time?

Have you attempted suicide in the past?

Do you know the telephone number of the local crisis line in your community?


----------



## forgetmenot

I know that feeling ok  already dead inside and it hurts  and you should not be alone with this kind of pain hun
You should not have to fight it alone ok.   You call crisis hun  and get support to take away that feeling ok  you get help so you can feel alive again hugs


----------



## insideiamdying

> Are you being treated for depression at this time?


 YES... Bi-Polar 1... See a therapist every Monday and a Psychiatrist once a month



> Have you attempted suicide in the past?


 YES... 4 attempts in 6 years... not counting numerous lockups for cutting...


> Do you know the telephone number of the local crisis line in your community?


 YES... on speed dial ...



> Exactly right, no one can read your mind. You need to contact your doctor or therapist and report how you are feeling. If you feel in danger of suicide, you need to call a relative, friend or your doctor immediately or get yourself to the ER of the local hospital.


 NOT HAPPENING... If I get locked up again it will be nothing but the same old thing... I know the routine... nothing changes... and as of this moment I am not interested in a 10 day lock-up... I know if I am not going to listen... why post... because here I get responses and input... and I feel you care... I don't feel or get anything from the system here...



> If you are feeling hopeless and in despair, and none of your local support network is available, telephone the local crisis line and speak to a volunteer. They know where to point you in your community.


 The local crisis line is an issue here... As I have them on speed dial... They have me... If I call... they send the police... they don't listen... They assume...



> If you feel yourself in imminent danger, call 911.


 As I said above I might as well save the middle performers and go directly to jail...

I am very Jaded by a system that does nothing... where I am the controller and not them... where help is helplessness... hopelessness... a a Divine Comedy... with a forthcoming tragic ending... and where they will say in the end... We never saw it coming," "He never said anything to me," "How did we miss the signs..."

Check out my FACEBOOK... name Tariki Om... insideiamdying


----------



## Retired

Sorry to hear you feel you were treated badly by the local support services.  

No one will judge you here, but we will try to point you in directions that might get you back to better health, or at least help you regain control over your life.

Do you feel your therapy and treatments prescribed by your psychiatrist are helping?

Do you continue to have thoughts of suicide? 

How does the future look to you?


----------



## insideiamdying

> Do you feel your therapy and treatments prescribed by your psychiatrist are helping?


 NO! and I admit I have learned to play the system... but as of my last attempt at suicide with one of my meds.... i was placed on the level 4 moderating team... but still promise them you will be at your next meeting and blah, blah, blah... they believe it... I don't feel challenged... My therapist is a great person... but can be played with... and I am rarely challenged...



> Do you continue to have thoughts of suicide?


 YES... and plans... but i have a powerful presence that make most folks fear me... and less wanting to confront me...  



> How does the future look to you?


 I'm losing my children... they are afraid of me... so most of them stay away from me...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

insideiamdying said:


> YES... and plans... but i have a powerful presence that make most folks fear me... and less wanting to confront me...



Is that important to you?


----------



## forgetmenot

insideiamdying said:


> I'm losing my children... they are afraid of me... so most of them stay away from me..



I then hope hun you can do whatever it takes to remove that fear  for them     I hope you stop playing the games with your therapist and your pdoc and really focus on getting better ok for   YOU and for your children    You have to say the truth  you have to trust in the process you doctor and therapist have put together to help you heal

Your powerful presence  is that a defense mechanism you use to protect yourself  if so hun  perhaps somehow you need to bring it down a notch  you have to trust hun i know it is hard but trust is needed   hugs


----------



## michavalos

insideiamdying said:


> -Have you attempted suicide in the past?
> 
> YES... 4 attempts in 6 years... not counting numerous lockups for cutting...



I also attempted to do suicide but only in my mind, I cannot do anything, I think of my family before doing anything.


----------



## Retired

Michavalos said:
			
		

> I think of my family before doing anything.



..and your family's devotion to you should remain your focus, as this is your reason for living.  Suicide is never a solution to the problems with which you are dealing, because with support and help, other, more meaningful solutions are possible.  Life is a precious gift, too valuable to waste by suicide.

Seek out the help you need and find out your options.

Are you receiving therapy at the moment, Michavalos?


----------



## GDPR

Just curious...how does a person know when the obsessive thoughts have crossed the line into something to be concerned about?


----------

